# code p1493 valve stuck open



## rockets10510 (Nov 11, 2007)

what does this mean? i replaced the part once and the code keeps coming up.?



anthony


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

P1493
Purge Control Valve & Solenoid Valve 
I found this in the sticky in the GA engine section.
Is this a GA or SR ?
Try searching in the correct Engine section. I cant see anything in the FSM!!!


----------

